# Alex Zanardi - gold medal in the hand cycling



## Meowy Catkin (6 September 2012)

Just amazing.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Brands-Hatch-win-gold.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## kiritiger (6 September 2012)

Absolutely


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 September 2012)

I was quite shocked to hear what happened to him. I had known that he was a Formula 1 driver (my Dad had always watched F1) but I didn't know that he's been in such an awful crash. I loved the fact that he has raced again in an adapted car.

A true inspiration.


----------



## Missmac (6 September 2012)

I love motorsport and have followed various formulas and rallying since I can remember. I watched the race where Alex lost his legs and how the man survived is beyond me.

I used to compete in rallying and have had a few minor smashes and one fairly huge one (nothing on Alexs' scale thank goodness!)

To get back in a racecar again after an accident of that magnitude showed that this man has superhuman courage and determination and I love that he is suceeding in this sport as well.

Amazing and inspiring man.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 September 2012)

I think that he's competing again tomorrow. I really hope that he gets a second gold.


----------



## Kat_Bath (6 September 2012)

An amazing man. I have Italian family and we watched it yesterday. Loved that afterwards, in answer to a question similar to 'what's next?' he said 'add another wheel and an engine'!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 September 2012)

Once a racer, always a racer.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 September 2012)

Congratulations Alex - double Gold medal winner in the Paralympic hand cycling.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 September 2012)

Amazing bloke.

Double gold and a great personality too.

People like him are v inspirational.


----------



## HashRouge (7 September 2012)

I think he's incredible! Honestly, I thought nothing could beat the Olympics and the along come the Paralympics....! All I can think is why have I never watched them before?! Zanardi is a true champion, and such an inspiration to us all, whether we are "able bodied" or "disabled". In fact, people like him take the meaning out of the word "disabled", if that makes sense? Just brilliant!

Also, how wonderful is the photo of the three medalists?


----------



## sarahann1 (9 September 2012)

Wow, what a guy!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 September 2012)

He now has a silver medal too, as Italy came second in the team hand cycling event.


----------

